# Hi! I'm new, but here's last night's drawing..



## Guido Possum (Sep 19, 2021)

I have not touched a pencil in around two years, but hanging out around 3D design forums got me giving it another bash, so I speed-sketched this chick, because I've always liked drawing eyes..










Inspirational as the CG forums are though, I do not know how to use the software so I googled traditional artists forums, and here we are.

The tint is due to the warm low-wattage bulb I have in my loungeroom, though I kinda like the heavy sepia tint it's given the otherwise grey graphite - only drawback to traditional artworks - apart from needing to keep the original from damage - is that.. accurately representative photos of physical images are more difficult to take: digital artwork looks the same regardless.

4H and HB pencil on A3 paper.


----------



## Schooner (Sep 13, 2021)

Great work! Art Deco?
I have been using some STAEDTLER Mars Lumograph black 6, 7, and 8B pencils for dark tones. They have charcoal mixed in with the graphite and will make it hard to erases for highlights if you use them to soon but the darker tones are great and have no shinny reflections that the graphite can have at some angles.
I have worked with computer 3D rendering programs and they have there place.
My necktop computer and the printer at the end of my arm are most pleasurable to work with for me at this time.
I hope you can find time to continue with the graphite drawing and or whatever other mediums you find rewarding.
John


----------



## Guido Possum (Sep 19, 2021)

No, maybe: I never aim for any particular style: the reason the detail is abbreviated (eyelashes, iris etcetera) is I only intended it to be a warm up sketch before a real one, given how long it's been since I've used a pencil - it was set to be a lazy effort from the start 

And yes the shine off the graphite is a bit annoying, though iunno I *do* like the way graphite can be erased, and if I switched to using pencils with charcoal content I would have to change the hard ones as well as soft to avoid tonal differences between the silvery graphite ans black charcoal.

This forum is dead though: I've seen only you active over the last several days.

Pity really: the 3D forums aren't so much geared towards 2D traditional work and creating a digital model or even drawing is a completely different animal to using pencils or paint: just having UNDO and layers is a major advantage, but there's no comparison between ab Intuos drawing tablet and analog/organic mediums.

edit: fixed typoes from phone earlier.


----------

